# 6 Gallon Tank



## Edanaid (May 3, 2012)

Greetings all,

I am looking into buying a 6 gallon tank for the kitchen counter. I would like to have some colorful fish and active fish. I need help with stocking and ideas for set up.

I currently have a 20 gallon tank that has been going strong, I am slowly working on a larger tank, but I am still a beginner.

All in put would be appreciated. :thankyou:


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

You could get a betta, have a couple of guppies (OR endler livebearers) but make I would only get males. You could get an african dwarf frog, or have an all shrimp tank. 

Personally, I think the guppies would be the best option. you could have 3 or 4 in there. They are fairly active and come in a lot of different colors.


----------



## Bluydgrl (Aug 20, 2012)

DragonFyre14 said:


> You could get a betta, have a couple of guppies (OR endler livebearers) but make I would only get males. You could get an african dwarf frog, or have an all shrimp tank.
> 
> Personally, I think the guppies would be the best option. you could have 3 or 4 in there. They are fairly active and come in a lot of different colors.


I have a Betta,3 Endler Livebears,3 Pigmy Cory's and 2 ADF in mine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluydgrl (Aug 20, 2012)

And a few shrimp
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

For a 6 gal tank, there really isn't too much you could do. A trio of all male guppies or endlers is a good idea if you want more movement. Betta are really nice in that they interact with you a lot and come in just as many colors as guppies. African Dwarf Frogs are rather sedentary; I had one in a 5 gal kitchen tank, too, and he didn't do much. I've seen some really nice shrimp tanks, too. And with those you could make the joke that you are growing dinner! 

All of the common shoaling fish like tetra and rasbora are out as they need a larger tank. There are some rare ones that would work but rare also means delicate and expensive.


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

I recently put a 5.5 Gallon Betta tank on my kitchen counter. I was skeptical at first, but he has great colors and is always flaring up and strutting his stuff. There are many different color variations and types of Bettas, and they are one of a few types of fish that will be genuinely content in a 6 gallon tank.


----------

